# Sunday over the edge



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Went over the edge yesterday and did not slay them but caught enough. Ended up with 41 mingo a bunch of white snapper and a 25 lb red grouper which is a personal best. Mingo were fairly small with about 10 that were decent (3lbs) Current was real funny where we were and kept changing our drift direction which meant tangle city on the boat. Came back in and stopped at the antares and the avocet hoping for a AJ but no love. ( I got to find a good AJ spot) All in all it was a good day.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a pretty fish ! Thanks for sharing that photo and report


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice. What bait did that stud grouper take?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Stud red grouper! Looks like the bite is almost ON!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice catch on the Grouper.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Nice. What bait did that stud grouper take?


Live ruby red lip.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Lookalike a good trip to me.


----------

